# Letting them go outside.....!!!



## LisaThompson (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all

I have two kittens, 6 months old who were spayed 2 weeks ago and are nearly fully healed. I intend to let them go outside (albeit with a huge lump in my throat) and have started introducing them to the back garden. It's not entirely secure for cats and they have already strayed into next door's garden (who have a dog - luckily she was indoors at the time) and I'm sure it won't be long before they're off over fences and exploring further.

I only let them out when I'm around and they run back in every 10 minutes or so for reassurance so I know they're ok. However when they're in the house, they're crying at the door to go out as they love it so much. At what point - or after how long - should I be letting them freely use the catflap? It's programmed only for their microchips so no other cats can get in, plus it has a night setting so they can't get out after dark, but can always get back in if they're out. I think I'd be worried sick when I'm at work that they're ok but it feels cruel to let them know there's such an exciting world out there whilst keeping them locked in the house....feels just like it did when my son wanted to play out but was too small!

All advice appreciated.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

They are really too young for the outdoors yet hun. Leave them until they are at least 10 months old. Even then you have to think carefully about if you feel they can handle being outdoors regardless of age. Some cats never mature properly and can be complete wallys who you just couldn't trust to be safe around dangers.

They really need to be fully grown to have a chance at being able to fend for themselves out there. 

Though you could think about using a harness until then, I'd be careful with that as well, as they aren't slip proof. It only takes a few seconds of panic to be in a messy situation.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 2 cats which are Burmese and indoor only, but also have Raffles who came from the RSPCA when he was almost fully grown. He is allowed outside, because he came to us having known an indoor/outdoor life and I didn't think it was fair to change that. 

Having said that we don't have a cat flap and I do have some control over when he's out. I only let him out in the evening, as we live on a quiet road which is used as a short cut during rush hour. After the rush hour has died down, there's only really residents using the road then. We find he doesn't stay out very long, up to an hour at most, we call him back and he comes.

We never go out, or to bed, leaving him outside. I think if you're not there it just encourages them to wander further and stay out longer. 

Perhaps you might be happier if your kitties were safely in when you're out at work and just go out when you're home, when they're old enough.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Try to get in the habit of making a little whistle or familiar sound each and every time you feed them, give them a treat or instigate play with a favourite toy. This way you at least have a fighting chance of getting them to 'return to base' _most_ of the time when you want.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it possible to secure the back garden or part of it?

You can cat proof it quite cheaply providing you already have the fences.
We did this last year as one of our british shorthaired Harley went walk about for 6 weeks.
We used metal elbows to support pond netting all the way round and it works a treat. Plus you don't notice it with all the shrubs etc.

I think 6 months is very young to be let out.
We also have a 10 month old and both cats are only allowed out when i am at home. I might open the catflap up soon when the warmer weather comes but not full decided.

If you keep them restricted to the garden while they are young then they won't know any different.

I think you just have to way up the dangers in your area. Are you near any busy roads etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

We started letting our little moggie out 3 weeks after spaying and her second vaccination at 6 months (when we got her at 5 months she hadn't been vaccinated). We had a couple of weeks of letting her out in the evenings and longer at weekends before we let her choose whether to go out while we were at work - by this time we were happy that she knew how to operate the catflap. I was worried about letting her out all day and would come home hoping she was ok. That was all four months ago and she settled in to life outdoors. Most of the time she sits in our garden and is always inside by the time I get home from work or runs in as soon as I open the back door. If she's not around I jingle a little bell on a toy or shake the biscuit box and she soon comes running. Our next neighbour has a dog but Milly just keeps out of it's way, so don't worry too much about that. She now has a cat friend who waits for her each morning to come out (she is shut in overnight) and they go off together exploring or play around in our garden.


----------

